# AirPlay vers Mac



## Wizepat (21 Mai 2017)

Bonjour à tous,

J'aurais souhaité un retour d'expérience. J'ai investi dans un Mac mini que j'ai branché à ma TV et mon système bose. 
Et j'aurais souhaité envoyer du contenu depuis iPhone ou iPad vers le Mac mini via AirPlay (si ça peut me faire économiser un Apple TV). 

Je suis en train d'en essayer plusieurs mais les développeurs sont un peu radin sur les évaluations, 3 jours, 1 semaine :-( Ils pourraient mettre un mois tout de même. 

Enfin bref, j'en ai vu plusieurs : Air server et apowersoft enregistreur qui malheureusement est plutôt onéreuse mais de qualité. Il y en a t il d'autres ou une solution gratuite?

Dans mon cas, pour l'essentiel, c'est pour envoyer de la musique. Le mot d'ordre, c'est la fiabilité. 

Merci par avance de vos retours...


----------



## mat1696 (21 Mai 2017)

Effectivement, je recherche aussi ce genre d'app/bidouille. Si quelqu'un en connaît...


----------



## AngryKiller (21 Mai 2017)

J'ai trouvé ça qui est gratuit: https://www.5kplayer.com/
Par contre j'ai pas réussi à le faire fonctionner avec mon iPhone (peut être car il est sous iOS 8.3)


----------



## Wizepat (25 Mai 2017)

Je suis tombé sur ce site. 

https://drfone.wondershare.com/fr/airplay/airplay-iphone-to-mac.html

Malheureusement, je ne parviens à faire fonctionner la solution avec QuickTime. Je fini ma période d'essai avec Airserver puis je teste 5kplayer. Cela fonctionne avec airserver, néanmoins il arrive que ça plante et je suis donc obligé de couper l'airplay sur l'iPhone puis de le réactiver. Cela reste occasionnel. Je retiendrai la solution la plus fiable à l'issue de mes différents essais.


----------



## Wizepat (4 Juin 2017)

Retour d'expérience. 5Kplayer marche très et est gratuit. Je tiens à préciser mon utilisation  c'est pour écouter de la musique via AirPlay et non envoyer des vidéos sur la TV.


----------

